# Southeastern Outbackers Winter Rally!



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

At the Atlanta Camper and RV Show a bunch of us got together and looked at the new equipment. CampingNut and family, Alpharetta Dave, Tonka and O'Shields took in all the sights, sounds and excitement that was this Winter's Show. There were some beautiful new Outback floorplans on display and I counted FIVE Outbacks sold through tonight, with one more day to go. The Toy Hauling Outback (called a "Kangaroad") looks like it will be a winner. The Sydney fivers were gorgeous. Since so many of us were together we decided to call it the Winter Rally.

If anyone is interested in breaking their winterization I am pretty sure some of us would be willing to do so. Now if I can just talk Mrs. Reverie into it...

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Glad yall had a good time.
 Me and ee4308 didn't make it because I did not look at the dates right. My bad. If I could kick myself in the rear end I would. We will make the next one for sure.

I hope yall took some pictures and post them.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Well, the CN18 wife had a good time too. Kim & I were observing that a lot of the campers of many brands aren't as family friendly as we would have expected. Many are one bedroom. The camping show is definitely geared toward the buyer (which we are not). I'd like to see some more booths with camping stuff! You know, shopping!! (can't help it, I am female). Last year we bought a really handy acrylic-like mat and they weren't there this year







Wish we could buy one of those collaspible boats that Tonka got. Lamar is ready to hook at 250hp to it for the Logan Martin fishing.







Neato boat.

Glad we were able to get together for dinner. It really was like a mini rally.

C-


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

CRAWFISH , you can kick me.
i gave you the wrong dates. so sorry...















you will have free passes next trip.

lamar..


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

We might do somehting Feb 17-20 if weather OK. But will probably need to stay close, like McKinney at Lake Allatoona in Cartersville, GA

March 17-19 is the next potential.

We just upgraded the tow vehicle to 05, F250 Deisel and Roy is dieing to tow w/ it.
donna


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

We missed ya'll we went Fri night. It was 12 and under free and 2 for 1 adults with Kroger discount thingy Fri.

They had the rv's packed in there!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

congrats donna and roy on the new truck.

for those of you who never met roy in person.......

this is roy in his new truck















this is roy in his new truck pulling the outback


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

It's not too late....we are reserved for McKinney...(close and easy for our first run with the hensley) feb 10 - 12.

If you can make it that weekend, we'll be around......


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi zoomzoom, they say McKinney has the train that comes by often.








not sure you know that or not.
but they did say its a nice park.

we tried to book ft wilderness and the park is booked that week in february.
so i guess we wont make it for the 3rd time in a row.

maybe next year..


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

There is a train, but it's off in the distance. It's not that often, I think the DW and I make a comment the first time we hear it, then it fades into the background. We really like the park and if you stay away from the boat ramp area and beach area, the boats (none now with the water down) aren't too bad...boats are just a part of staying on the lake.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

mom30075 said:


> We just upgraded the tow vehicle to 05, F250 Deisel and Roy is dieing to tow w/ it.
> donna
> [snapback]74640[/snapback]​


I'm jeaious.







I want a new truck so bad I can taste it.








Congrads on the new truck Roy and Donna. Maybe Roy will let me drive it at Logan's.









Maybe just maybe, if I can sweet talk the DW, I can get one this year.









Leon


----------



## oshields (May 3, 2005)

Lamar,

I hate to hear that about Ft. Wilderness. Here are some other possibilities

Tropical Palms RV Resort - I think I read something about this on outbackers.com.

Here's another page that list more sites. Camping Near Disney World

Does Austin have a fall break next year. We might be up for a trip to Ft Wilderness this October or next Feb.

Congrats on your new truck Donna and Roy!!!

We're talking about a trip the weekend of March 17th. Lamar and Nick mentioned Red Top Mt. Lamar, I called Whispering Pines. They have sites available March 17th on the creek. Not sure how many. It's about 45-60 minutes from our house. Let us know what you want to do.


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> mom30075 said:
> 
> 
> > We just upgraded the tow vehicle to 05, F250 Deisel and Roy is dieing to tow w/ it.
> ...


Roy would love to show off his new truck, he's very happy right now!!! only problem is he had to fly out of town this AM and it was killing him to leave it in the driveway!


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

oshields said:


> Lamar,
> 
> I hate to hear that about Ft. Wilderness. Here are some other possibilities
> 
> ...


Keep me posted about MArch 17. I think we will probably join in
Donna


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

mom30075 said:


> oshields said:
> 
> 
> > Lamar,
> ...


We are at FT wilderness the week of the 19th, holler at us if you're out and about around that time....


----------



## oshields (May 3, 2005)

We made reservations today for Whispering Pines Campground, March 17-19. I think Lamar and Carmen plan to go. Donna and Roy hope you can make it as well. The more the merrier!!


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

oshields said:


> We made reservations today for Whispering Pines Campground, March 17-19. I think Lamar and Carmen plan to go. Donna and Roy hope you can make it as well. The more the merrier!!
> [snapback]76074[/snapback]​


I think ya'll have 2 kids?? Did Whispering pines charge you extra for the kids or waive since it's kind of off season in March??? Have you seen the campground before? I hope we can make it, need to look at sport schedules. thanks


----------

